# German Golden Demon 2011 Slayer Sword Winner. AWESOME!



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

watch the full video



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nX4lRNUBSc&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It is odd to say the least.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

What is it?


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

The best thing for me on this video is music! It has really atmosphere of warlord returning home and only music can get it to motion. Bravo! 
Actually IMO I am not so excited about that intriguing mechanism and similar tone of colors.


----------



## Humie Stomper (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy then sad, but i doint get the point of the complicated mecanisim to turn it over.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Humie Stomper said:


> Happy then sad, but i doint get the point of the complicated mecanisim to turn it over.


Because it's cool that's why. If it had just had a simple mechanism to rotate it then it would have been at least 50% less awesome. As it is it is easily one of the best dioramas I've seen.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow! Found it strangely hypnotic! Awesome piece of work


----------



## AlexHolker (Apr 27, 2011)

Humie Stomper said:


> Happy then sad, but i doint get the point of the complicated mecanisim to turn it over.


Because it's got a music box connected to the gear mechanism? And it's awesome?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's immense on a level rarely seen... love the turn-over mechanism, and that he's thought to add music to a diorama, the guys a legend, possibly with too much time on his hands though


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its a truely amazing thing, but was it the best painted model on the day? the sword should go to the best painted model not the most elaborate diorama...or did the brief change ?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> its a truely amazing thing, but was it the best painted model on the day? the sword should go to the best painted model not the most elaborate diorama...or did the brief change ?


It's a painting and modelling contest really, and the Judges decisions are final so I guess we'll just have to say yes, it was the best painted model on the day.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That's really special, it's such a simple, accessible concept but it's exquisitely done.

I want one in my study.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

This is why I like that the UK Golden Daemons are judged by curmudgeons. Gimmicks will not sway them.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

To be honest I didn't think it all that special. A lot of work and attention to detail but not my cup of tea. I have seen far better diorama's in previous Games Day. 

That said, video and pictures can never convey the subtleties you see in the flesh so perhaps viewing it directly and closely gives a much greater impression than an annoying video of the piece rotating.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow....really enjoyed that - very very impressive indeed!


----------

